# Adressen aus GelbeSeiten speichern



## SteGERSTENBERG (11. August 2005)

also ich hab folgendes problem:

ich habe die gelben seiten berlins auf cd...möchte daraus gaaaanz viele adressen speichern und dann so exportieren, dass ich daraus einen Serienbrief machen kann. Oder wenigstens die Adressen eine nach der anderen nach Word kopieren kann.

Speichern kann man die Adressen in dem GelbeSeiten-Programm wunderbar im Notizbuch, da hat man dann eine lange liste und kann diese ausdrucken...das will ich ja aber nicht! exportieren kann man die sagen wir mal grob 500 Adressen nur EINZELN. Das is gaaanz schlecht, hab schon alles versucht, aber es geht tatsächlich nur einzeln. Ich hab auch erst gedacht "Kann ja nicht sein!", aber es ist so... Direkt aus dem Programm nach Word kopieren geht auch nicht, da man Name, Straße, PLZ usw nur einzeln rauskopieren kann und das würde genauso ewig dauern!

Kann mir jetzt vllt jemand sagen, wie ich die Adressen alle auf einen schlag exportieren kann, oder gibt es ähnliche "inoffizielle" programme mit denen man das machen kann die auf die "GelbeSeiten-Datenbank" zurückgreifen o.ä.?
Wollte nicht jede Adresse einzeln abtippen...wo leben wir denn! 

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus...
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2005)

SteGERSTENBERG am 11.08.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nicht jede Adresse einzeln abtippen...wo leben wir denn!


 dann eepoxrtier sie halt einzeln... 

du must doch vorher eh aussuchen, weche adresse für dich interesant ist, also was spricht dagegen, dass du dir ne adresse anschaust und dann halt einzeln exportierst? oder willst du spambriefe verschicken...?   


oder öffne mal diese notiz-datei einfach mal testweise mit word, vielleicht stehen die adressen da ja auch so drin?


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (12. August 2005)

Herbboy am 11.08.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG am 11.08.2005 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja, einzeln is halt schwierig...sind ja 500 Stück die für mich interessant wären. Das wird nämlich sowas wie ein SpamBrief.  Nur das ich Kunden gewinnen will, also würd ich es eher Werbung nennen!
Die Notizdatei kann man nicht als ganzes speichern, aber er legt im verzeichnis eine datei an die notiz heißt. hat leider nicht mal ne dateiendung und wenn ich sie testweise mit nem editor öffne stehen zwar die einträge drin, aber dazwischen soviel müll, dass man damit nicht arbeiten kann.

bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als sie alle einzeln zu exportieren... =(

aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Solon25 (12. August 2005)

Der Tellerwäscher hat auch nichts geschenkt bekommen bevor er zum Millionär wurde


----------

